
Obama Administration Set to Take Executive Action on Gun Control - prostoalex
https://news.vice.com/article/obama-administration-set-to-take-executive-action-on-gun-control?utm_source=vicefbus
======
DrScump
"Earlier this month, Congress remained deadlocked on the issue, with
Republican Senators shooting down a proposal from Senate Democrats to stop
suspected terrorists on no-fly lists from buying guns and also a measure to
tighten background checks."

This statement is utterly false. The only Senate Democrats action that
remotely resembles that claim was SA 2910, which was written solely to
overwrite the ObamaCare repeal elements of the parent bill, H.R.3762. Because
it was a bogus attempt to kill the ObamaCare repeal with language that was
completely unrelated to the U.S. Code addressed by the bill, it was ruled Out
of Order.

Senate Democrats have made NO attempt to introduce any such standalone
legislation with the claimed effect. (For that matter, SA 2910, the Feinstein
scam, doesn't even mention the Terror Watchlist.)

------
adrtessier
If there is one place in the American government where "checks and balances"
have become a farce, it is in the sheer amount of things the executive branch
can get away with by EO. I will be very interested to see what, if any, effect
they can have on actual gun control with an Executive Order, and just how fast
the Judicial Branch strikes this down.

It is far easier for us to vilify guns and maintain the status quo versus
recognize and fix what is actually causing all of this violence: the quickly
widening cultural polarity between Americans. An actually united populace and
culture does not often shoot itself to death. There's too much money to be
made by making people pick sides instead of join on a common one, and until
that changes, I don't think America will ever solve its violence problem.

